# Neuer Bildschirm Acer V243HQbd



## orangeblood (6. März 2009)

Und zwar nen Kumpel von mir möchte sich den hier zu legen:

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Monitore - ab 24 Zoll - Acer V243HQbd

jetzt die frage: Dieser Monitor ist so unverschämt günstig warum? Was ist mit dem Gerät anders?? Ich kann nichts erkennen

mfg orangeblood


----------



## fadade (6. März 2009)

wahrscheinlich ist die eigentlich wichtige Reaktionszeit recht hoch (dann dieser Wert ca. um 29ms)
oder es wird einfach auf Zubehör und so verzichtet...


----------



## orangeblood (6. März 2009)

die wichtige is die reaktionszeit bei farbe oder?
s-w-s is ja 5ms
hat den jemanden? oder weiß noch jemand was?

mfg orangeblood


----------



## S_Fischer (6. März 2009)

Der Preis ist so billig wegen 16:9 format, Asus hat in diesem preissegmant ebenfalls einen dürfte aber etwas besser sein, ich rate von 16:9 ab, grade beim zocken außerdem kommt einem ein 16:9 24er vor wie ein 16:10 22er(selber ausprobiert) wenn schon in diesem format der asus ahb nur gutes gehört:Asus VH 242 H. 
Ixh würde dir zu einem richtigen 24er von Samsung raten:

2443BW - Samsung Electronics Deutschland

250€ und wirklich super bei dem machste nichts falsch und 16:10.

wie gesagt 16:9 24er sind meistens so billg nixx besonderes, würd ich aber auch nicht kaufen mir gefällt es nicht aber wem das fprmat gefällt kaufen kaufen kaufen.


----------



## Tremendous (11. März 2009)

Hmm, ich habe den besagten Monitor seit gestern hier stehen. Die Auflösung bei 16:9 gefällt mir super, besonders bei Filmen. Ein Traum.
CS zB sieht ein bisschen "gedrungen" aus, aber aktuelle MMOGs passen perfekt und es macht einen heiden Spass.
Technisch hat mich der Monitor überzeugt, gleichmäßige Ausleuchtung, sehr guter Kontrast und satte Farbgebung.
Ich bin zufrieden!


----------

